# How many acres/hour will this tractor do?



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

Just thought i'd pit it out there, Im talking a mostly wide open, flat, paved lots with pushes around 200-400'. running a 150hp tractor with horst 12/18 snow wing and 10' pull back blade with home made endplates to carry extra snow behind me. im guessing 2-3 acres/hour, but wondering if someone has a similar setup and can give me more details and facts. thanks!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

bcbrouwer;1507574 said:


> Just thought i'd pit it out there, Im talking a mostly wide open, flat, paved lots with pushes around 200-400'. running a 150hp tractor with horst 12/18 snow wing and 10' pull back blade with home made endplates to carry extra snow behind me. im guessing 2-3 acres/hour, but wondering if someone has a similar setup and can give me more details and facts. thanks!


We use a New Holland TM 120 with a 12 foot front pusher and an extendable pull back blade.
It has no problems on 350 foot runs and can do 2.5 acres an hour. I have attached a photo of a site that is 2.5 acres and it can get done under an hour. Here are some vids of it working.



 and


----------



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Neige, that's somewhat what i was thinking/hoping. That setup with the tm120 seems to work great, that back blade carry's a lot of snow, makes the tractor work a bit!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

bcbrouwer;1508023 said:


> Thanks Neige, that's somewhat what i was thinking/hoping. That setup with the tm120 seems to work great, that back blade carry's a lot of snow, makes the tractor work a bit!


You bet ya, tractors are made for pulling. A snow wing is much better to have then fixed wing.


----------

